# Garmin 310 XT



## Jmetz (14 Nov 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking to get a GPS device to track my different activities rather than using my phone as is my current set-up.


Does anyone have experiences good/bad with the above product or in fact any other similar device?


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2012)

I have the FR305 which is a generation down. From what I've read the 310xt has a better receiver and is waterproof which the FR isn't.

I use mine for running and biking and it's very good. I find it has a little bit of GPS lag which the 310 shouldn't have, hence the better GPS receiver but all in all it's very accurate and packed full of features of which I only use half.


----------



## MrJamie (14 Nov 2012)

I've switched from smartphone apps, to a Forerunner 410 in the last few weeks, absolutely love it so far. The GPS is incredibly accurate, generally really impressed with it, love the HRM and the stats on the website. Battery life is amazing after using a smartphone, my 1-2 hour typical runs/rides dont put that much of a dent in it and more importantly my phone battery is left alone  There's really been no negatives at all.

I got the FR410 for £150 from Amazon with the HRM strap. Id definitely recommend the FR410 unless you want the XT to record openwater swimming.


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 Nov 2012)

The 310xt is the bomb. The best £300 (or less) GPS watch that you can buy.

I've owned a Garmin 110, 205, 305, 310 and now a 910.

I've used a Nike Sportwatch, MotoActv, A range of Timex and Polar efforts and Garmin wins out across the board.

Only downsides are the truly awful software.

With that said, if it's just a case of replacing the phone, you could spend £100 on a 305 and it would do just as good a job on the bike and running. Only lean towards the 305 if you've an eye on swimming with it, or you've got money to burn.


----------



## xxmimixx (14 Nov 2012)

I have the 910Xt and find it really good. I used to have the 310xt but returned two as it was very buggy, and held out for about a year before getting the 910 to make sure that it was ok.
For triathlons is the ideal as it records the transitions and knows automatically what discipline comes next. Garmin connect could be better but I believe a lot of people use other software but cant remember the name, although I could probably find out if you would like to know...


----------



## Jmetz (14 Nov 2012)

Yeah I'm looking at using it obviously for training, but the ability to brick train for tris with ease through the device being able to switch between disciplines is a big point for me. 

Does the 410 have the necessary functions for both running and cycling?

How useful do people find the vibtratiin function and virtual partner?

910 looks sweet but I'm not sure I can justify the price increment.


----------



## xxmimixx (15 Nov 2012)

Have not used the virtual partner much mainly because most of my training runs are with my club so already have a pace setter and in races I use my own strategy.
Do you mean the alerts vibration option? I only have set it to vibrate at 1m intervals I m just used to it now vibrating some times I take no notice.

If you dont get the 910 you will regret it. Mainly also for the option to accurately record open swim distance which is especially important when you move up from sprints to olympic' half im or full.
When I dont train with my watch because i forget it or forget to charge it, I loose my motivation because I wont have a record of how I performed.
I got mine for £260 on offer, keep your eyes open especially after Christmas you are bound to get a deal.

http://www.handtec.co.uk/product.php/5747/garmin-forerunner-910xt--910-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005SPCJ...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B005SPCJ74

I had a 410 and the touch bezel is a pain, difficult to operate with wet hands (sweat or rain) you need to press 4 or 5 buttons just to turn it off!! Then try changing between disciplines you might as well have a cup of coffee in between! and a friend that worked in the Sweatshop told me that they had lots of them returned. I would discourage anyone from getting one.


----------



## Arsen Gere (16 Nov 2012)

410 can be used for cycling too. You need to have a separate pickup for the wheel rotations. You calibrate it on wheel circumferance like most bike computers. I use a 410 for running and a 700 for the bike, it was the order they were bought in for me that determined why I have both. The 700 I leave prepared on the bike in transition so when I pickup the bike I don't have to remember to touch buttons. I don't use gps in the swim because conditions vary so much, I swim in the sea so you have waves and tides and I tend to go more on duration rather than distance.
FWIW I still like an old fashioned wired speedo and cadence setup on my work/turbo training bike.
But you can't have too many gadgets !


----------



## bully74uk (18 Nov 2012)

After much research I bit the bullet and purchased a 310xt from Amazon just yesterday for £169.
The cheapest I could find from a UK supplier, and I can't wait to 'play' with it.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-010-...KW5K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1353270038&sr=8-2


----------

